# 대기업 부럽지 않은 고연봉 회사란 사실이 구직자들 사이에 알려졌기 때문이다



## devientmelody

대기업 부럽지 않은 고연봉 회사란 사실이 구직자들 사이에 알려졌기 때문이다


From my understanding, this says "Because of job hunters all know the truth to the high annual salary .... aren't envious of major enterprises" 


Please help me connect the dot. i don't get how these words makes sense together.

One more thing, what is 란 used for in this sentence?


----------



## Kross

Hello, devientmelody

Your topic sentence means "Because the fact that (this probably medium-sized company) pays high enough salary for its employee to not feel jealous of those of conglomerates is well-known among job hunters."

As for 란, this single letter is short for 라는, functioning as a noun particle. It is used here to describe the noun 사실 after 란. 
For example:
가수란 사실이 행복하다. The fact that (I am a) singer makes (me) happy. 
 The addition of 란 to 가수 turns the whole word(가수란) into working as an adjective, and that describes the next noun 사실. Without 란, the sentece (가수 사실이 행복하다) would sound non-native and be grammatically wrong.


----------



## devientmelody

thank you!
i will look up more clarification/example for 라는 to better understand its usage
so it always turns a proceeding noun into an adjective to describe the following noun?


----------



## Kross

devientmelody said:


> so it always turns a proceeding noun into an adjective to describe the following noun?


I cannot answer it for sure. But Google search results show that your guess might be correct. ( https://www.google.co.kr/search?hl=ko&q="라는 사실이"&lr=#hl=ko&lr=&newwindow=1&q="라는+*이"&start=0&tbm=klg ) 
For example:
- 파워써치 *라는 프로그램이* 있는데 어떻게 삭제하나요?  
- 자갈치*라는 생선이* 무엇이에요?


----------



## mille gateaux

Simply speaking,
 "란" means "that" in your sentence.
~란 사실이 = the fact that~


----------

